# Hello from Chris!



## Chris_Pull (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello!

I'm Chris and rather new here. I know a few of you from the Bug Nation Forum, (e.g. Rob, Ian, Shaz etc.) but I look forward to speaking to more of you in the future! I'm more of a phasmid person (I keep about fifty plus species,) but have always had a mantid or two in my collection, just as a 'bug'. However, over the past few months I've started to collect a lot more species and I'm venturing into breeding. I've got lots of young breeding stock, a few adults that I'm mating and some ootheca. No doubt I'll be over run soon enough.

Anyway, enough of my rambling!

Best wishes,


----------



## Ian (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello Chris,

Was waiting to see you show up over here  

Welcome aboard, and speak soon.


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome chris


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome


----------

